# 12/23 RAW Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1217/568436/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-main-event/



> *DARK MATCH:*
> 
> Zack Ryder defeats Tyson Kidd
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1217/568439/live-spoilers-for-next-week-wwe-raw/



> *RAW:*
> 
> * JBL and Michael Cole come out for commentary. No Jerry Lawler.
> 
> ...


http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_75181.shtml#.UrGm4ZGQclI



> Overall, not a very newsworthy show. Lots of holiday silliness, much of which fell short. The crowd was a little dead, too. It seemed like Daniel Bryan, John Cena (boos/cheers), and C.M. Punk were the most over.
> 
> No Jerry Lawler on commentary for Raw.
> 
> ...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 12//18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Wait, Next week's RAW is being taped.. *TONIGHT*


Oh bloody hell


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 12//18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

A reminder, next week's RAW is being taped tonight, this week's Smackdown is being taped tomorrow, and next week's Smackdown is being taped on Thursday. The roster has all of next week off.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 12//18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Hoping for Bad News Barrett to shatter the Santa illusion for all the kiddies in the crowd.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 12//18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Even less incentive to watch the Christmas show. Glad they have next week off, though. Hopefully they'll enjoy the holiday and the time off.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: 12//18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

The Christmas show is always a throwaway.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 12//18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Revil Fox said:


> The Christmas show is always a throwaway.


What are you talking about? Santa being run over was bigger than when Austin got run over.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 12//18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Looking forward to Bad Santow!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 12//18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Heard Orton, Cena and some others are doing a house show in Toronto and will miss this edition. In that case I don't think I'll be interested in this show at all.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 12//18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Choke2Death said:


> Heard Orton, Cena and some others are doing a house show in Toronto and will miss this edition. In that case I don't think I'll be interested in this show at all.


thats 12/30 the New Years Edition. Cena/Orton will be in Toronto while Punk/Bryan will headline RAW


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Miz face again?!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Oh wow cool, Kaitlyn's back.


----------



## wrestlingfan985 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Really?? One show Miz is a heel then another he is a face. WWE don't know what to do wit him they really don't!! They rather just push Ziggler and make Miz job lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Three wins in a row for AJ. Means she'll lose at the next PPv.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

No Lawler apparently \o/


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Didn't realize RAW was being taped tonight. I should of known, they always tape a episode of RAW this time a year.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Miz working face now? Well that sucks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

AJ on punishment by beating Kaityln! 8*D


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Wyatts v Rhodes Brothers/Bryan and the Shield v Cena/Punk/Big E scheduled.

Arena is apparently tiny. 6000 there.

Orton has the night off.

12 Diva Tag for later - Xmas themed or something.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Those tag matches sound pretty cool, shaping up to be an interesting RAW


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Total Divas v Normal Divas again. Wonder what Nikki's face is like D:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Natalya beat Aksana with the Sharpshooter and its Axel v Sin Cara currently.

Was Natalya part of the tag match? I thought that was later? Could be wrong.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



> *The Miz* is out next with St. Mick to face Curtis Axel. Foley ended up hitting Ryback with Socko and Miz hit Skull Crushing Finale on Axel for the win.


Is this ****** face or heel? FFS...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Sin Cara wins. THREE wins in a row?!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Sounds like this will be a shitty show.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Waffelz said:


> 12 Diva Tag for later - Xmas themed or something.


Vince has probably dressed each one of them up after a verse from the 12 Days Of Christmas or something.

Tamina is the largest so she'd probably be the partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Santa For WHC said:


> Is this ****** face or heel? FFS...


Not that anyone would care for either. Irrelevant person is irrelevant. And, it's on Main Event. A show where nothing is related to what happens on Raw or Smackdown. I wonder why it still exists when the WWE obviously don't think anyone is watching it.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



> JBL and Michael Cole come out for commentary. No Jerry Lawler.


:mark:


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Well, at least they got the divas match out of the way at the beginning of the show.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Miz is face, Miz is heel. Miz is face, Miz is heel. Miz is face, Miz is heel. Miz is face, Miz is heel. Miz is face, Miz is heel.

2 weeks a month he's a face, and the other 2 he's a heel.

Oh well. At least he has Maryese to come home to.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Well, at least they got the divas match out of the way at the beginning of the show.


Well since I'm living in Sweden i would prefer if the good matches was first on the card so that i can watch them and then go sleep.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Harper wins with the Lariat on Bryan.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Waffelz said:


> Harper wins with the Lariat on Bryan.


Bray hit Sister Abigail on Cody for the win
Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...rs-for-next-week-wwe-raw/#fGRiDRQrspg7ZIJu.99


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Doradafan said:


> :mark:


It would be better if neither was on commentary.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

I know, just trying to get a reaction. Bryan was laid out after the match, so this feud continues it seems.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

What is this shit? Cody getting pinned instead of Goldust and the tag team champions with their 5th non PPV loss in a row. The Shield booked in a match they will obviously lose, no way they are going over Cena & Punk unless Orton interferes.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Kind of jobbing the tag champs a bit aren't they?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Waffelz said:


> I know, just trying to get a reaction. Bryan was laid out after the match, so this feud continues it seems.


Why are you trying to get a reaction? And how do we know that the info you give us is legit when you lie/make up shit "trying to get a reaction". fpalm


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Santa For WHC said:


> It would be better if neither was on commentary.


Well, at least it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Jeez. I was joking around about one thing, to see what the reaction would be.

Singing carol up next...

Apparently Slater still not with 3MB


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Waffelz said:


> Jeez. I was joking around about one thing, to see what the reaction would be.


If you want reactions, go make a twerk video.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

If Wyatts and Bryan continues until the Rumble, maybe they'll do a swerve where they interfere in the triple threat and help him beat Orton and Cena.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Waffelz said:


> Jeez. I was joking around about one thing, to see what the reaction would be.
> 
> Apparently Slater still not with 3MB


Or is he... :sandow


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Waffelz said:


> Harper wins with the Lariat on Bryan.


Lmao I had already picture the Bryan marks going crazy


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Not reaction to me, the reaction of Bryan 'marks' to Harper pinning him.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Present on a Pole. fpalm

Stuff like that belongs on Main Event or Superstars, not on Raw.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Present on a pole match ? Russo must have came back 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

-------


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Fuck Wyatt Family vs Bryan continuing. Terrible feud.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Fandango v Ziggler #1 contender for IC Title. Gift on a pole match, or something.

Fandango wins. To be taken place first RAW of the New Year.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Doradafan said:


> Present on a Pole. fpalm
> 
> Stuff like that belongs on Main Event or Superstars, not on Raw.


It doesn't belong on either.



Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Fuck Wyatt Family vs Bryan continuing. Terrible feud.


Agreed.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Usos v PTP. Face v face..


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Why the fuck is The Miz face again? :lmao. Stupid ass booking.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Why the fuck is The Miz face again? :lmao. Stupid ass booking.


Might be a one night thing similar to del Rio when he hit Santa with a car last year and was a heel for a night 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



> JBL and Michael Cole come out for commentary. No Jerry Lawler.


Oh if only this could be every week.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



> Darren Young botched his pre-match promo and said we were in Houston. Fans ate him up. A "this is Austin" and "Houston sucks" chant starts up.


:lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Fuck Wyatt Family vs Bryan continuing. Terrible feud.





Santa For WHC said:


> Agreed.


I have to admit, I feel the polar opposite. I liked the buildup to their match at TLC, I pretty much LOVED their match at TLC (thought it made everyone involved look like a million proverbial bucks), and am superglad that it's not one of those "there was a winner so now the feud must be over" type deals. An ongoing storyline that isn't cut short because one party beat the other on a PPV. Wish we'd get to see more of those..


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Doradafan said:


> :lol



I guess Darren Young is a graduate of the "R-Truth school of Cheap Pops".


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Clip from the Divas match: http://instagram.com/p/iC9awPsUAS/#


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



OP said:


> Eva Marie, Natalya, The Bella Twins, Cameron and Naomi vs. Aksana, AJ Lee, Rosa Mendes, Alicia Fox, Tamina Snuka and *one other Diva*.


Summer Rae? Kaitlyn? Can't really think of anyone else. Weird they wouldn't get recognized though..



gl83 said:


> Clip from the Divas match: http://instagram.com/p/iC9awPsUAS/#


Oh gawd that looks awefull.. I suddenly remember why I still wake up in cold sweats from last years Xmas episode! Also, where dafuq's JoJo at?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



> * "Bad Santa" Damien Sandow vs. "Good Santa" Mark Henry in a Battle for Christmas is up next. Christmas trees and presents are put around the ring before the match. Sandow comes out with some Sinister Santa music. They actually wrestle as Santa. They open a present in the ring and it's a toilet, before fighting up the ramp. Sandow tears up some of the set and takes out a Christmas tree. Henry gets the win and saves Christmas.
> 
> * Promo from the Shield. Drawing some serious heat here. GLASS Shatters, Out comes Stone Cold Steve Austin, the roof was blown off the building. Pop of the year.


Source: LordsOfPain


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Steve Austin got the pop of the night? I can't wait.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Omg Austin!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Austin? For real?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Doradafan said:


> :lol


What a loser Darren Young is. I'm still pissed off that WWE actually had that guy go over Antonio Cesaro after he "came out." Just fire his useless ass and let Titus go solo. He's more talented anyways.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Someone better upload a fucking video, now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

I really feel bad for those who "PAID" in attendance to see a crappy XMAS Raw lol : : (Y)


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not seeing that on lop yet 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Not on LOP. Ban the liar.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

This looks like a fun xmas raw


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Réal Americans jobbing to Matadores...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Doradafan said:


> Austin? For real?


You just got CM'd I think...


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

anybody know when they tape smackdown?


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

dreammaster said:


> anybody know when they tape smackdown?


Tomorrow

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestlingfan985 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Tomorrow


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Dolph Ziggler has plummeted to such depths of which I believe he can never recover from. Zack Rider teh SECOND!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Rhodes Bros/Bryan vs Wyatt Family sounds awesome.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Someone must of [email protected] Lords Of Pain.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

I imagine Sandow/Henry being fun as well.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

I'm here right now.

Stone Cold came out out to a massive pop dressed as Santa and handed out non-alcoholic beer to the crowd and right before he was about to cut a promo Roman Reigns came out of no where and delivered one of his best spears yet, and then they put him through the announce table.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Bryan/Rhodes Brothers vs. Wyatt Family & Cena/Punk/E vs. Shield will probably be kickass.

Bad Santa vs. Good Santa is interesting too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Bray > Christmas booking 8*D


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Well I guess Rhodes Bros defeat The Wyatts tomorrow at the Smackdown tapings then, as this six man tag looks like it could be their come back win. 

Bit backwards that the show that gets aired on TV first is being taped last. 

Also, that Divas clip...fucking jesus. :lmao Maybe from a birdseye view it looks like a radar, which could represent how far off the radar the writers are with stupid shit like this.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Staddy Claus said:


> I'm here right now.
> 
> Stone Cold came out out to a massive pop dressed as Santa and handed out non-alcoholic beer to the crowd and right before he was about to cut a promo Roman Reigns came out of no where and delivered one of his best spears yet, and then they put him through the announce table.


Holy shit...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Staddy Claus said:


> I'm here right now.
> 
> Stone Cold came out out to a massive pop dressed as Santa and handed out non-alcoholic beer to the crowd and right before he was about to cut a promo Roman Reigns came out of no where and delivered one of his best spears yet, and then they put him through the announce table.


That's on RAW right? Can't wait to see that shit. :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Oh come _on_ guys. :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Present on a Pole match :lmao :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Looks like a crappy show. Will skip this next week.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! has a good point, I'm going completely mad.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Dec_619 said:


> Source: LordsOfPain


please MOD do something with spam post regarding Austin appearance...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Yeah, it looks like they're not breaking up the Shield quite yet. Which is good because they have been part of some of the best stuff of Raw this past year. Plus, I think that you can get a bit more mileage out of the Shield.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

As far as the Smackdown Spoilers are concerned, they could have AJ berating the Total Divas until the comedy relief comes out to stand by them, allowing the Great Khali to chop her down.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Ziggler should win instead of Fandango.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Was decent show to be honest for being a xmas special, when Darren botched the Houston/Austin thing it was pretty funny, and once again Swagger got huge heat with OU Sucks chants etc. 

Dark match was Orton/Cena, Orton DQ after hitting Cena with the WHC, lined up for a punt, missed Cena AA, etc, etc, etc..

The Cena Sucks guy was front row right in front of us. 

Both 6 man tag matches really weren't all that bad, and yes Austin is a small venue but its a great place to watch RAW at, tickets in front row behind the floor on TV side cost me 50 bucks a pop, can't complain about that.

Cesaro did the big swing on one of the Los Matadores and my older son said he counted 25 spins, was pretty sweet.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Real Americans lose to Los Matadores. Can't say I'm surprised at this point. Just love how they were the work horses of the tag divisions for months and will continue to do so while crappy makeshift tag teams get chances at the tag titles. Ugh, whatever. I'll just enjoy what I can with them before they disband.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Also everything about Stone Cold is obv BS


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



jackswaggers said:


> Real Americans lose to Los Matadores. Can't say I'm surprised at this point. Just love how they were the work horses of the tag divisions for months and will continue to do so while crappy makeshift tag teams get chances at the tag titles. Ugh, whatever. I'll just enjoy what I can with them before they disband.


Yea this was a low point for me but they still got a huge WE THE PEOPLE pop, and Cesaro got love as well, but Swagger will never get love in Austin, TX

Also El Torito was in a white get up with xmas lights on his tail and horns, lol.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

After the dark match Cena made a comment about how Darren botched the Austin thing, and said it was easty for the superstars to get confused because they felt like it was still Houston from Sunday night and how quiet it was lol. Was pretty funny tbh. He then brought out his tour truck driver and proceeded to have everyone sing him happy birthday.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Jesus that sounds awful. But at least doing these taped shows gives the roster a break for christmas, one which they clearly need unk


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

What a horrible ending to the main event. Shield gets dq'd because they basically break up the pin attempt? 

Why not just have Rollins hit Langston with a chair?


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

So despite The Real Americans being pretty hot as of late, with a win over the tag champs...they lose to Los Matadores of all tag teams!?!? Stop and go booking at its finest. Fucking ridiculous. At least The Wyatt Family gets a big W.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

wow, DB was crazy over again eh? geez...they've tried everything they can to tone down his overness but it never goes away...I doubt anything at this point can stop it.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



> * JBL and Michael Cole come out for commentary. No Jerry Lawler.


Hahaha thank fuck.

Sounds like a few stars were there atleast, I remember last year's Xmas Raw being unwatchable.

Btw does anyone know if you can watch this online anywhere yet? I'm heaps bored haha.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

*[Spoilers] Raw 23/12/13 Taping Results*

Didn't see this posted anywhere else. If there's already a thread, please delete:


For tomorrow night's Main Event

Mick Foley is out as Santa Claus and snow falls from the ceiling. Curtis Axel & Ryback cone out to confront him and start threatening him. Who makes the save for Foley? The Miz. I kid you not. He's back as a face. It leads to Miz vs. Axel with Ryback and Foley in the respective corners.

R-Truth & Xavier Woods b 3MB

A.J. Lee b Kaitlyn

The Miz b Curtis Axel after the skull crushing finale

For Raw:

Team Total Divas of Bella Twins & Naomi & Cameron & Natalya & Eva Marie b Aksana & A.J. Lee & Rosa Mendes & Alicia Fos & Tamina Snuka & ? when Natalya used the sharpshooter on Aksana.

Sin Cara b Curtis Axel

Erick Rowan & Luke Harper & Bray Wyatt b Daniel Bryan & Goldust & Cody Rhodes when Wyatt pinned Cody after Sister Abigail. The Wyatts destroyed Bryan after the match.

They had a Christmas Carol contest. Mahal & McIntyre, Marella & Khali and Woods & R-Truth. The crowd picked Khali & Marella as the winners

Fandango b Dolph Ziggler in a pole match where the top of the poll was a shot at the IC title on the Raw that airs on 12/30.

Usos b Titus O'Neil & Darren Young

Mark Henry b Damien Sandow in the match where Christmas was at stake. The ring was surrounded by Christmas decorations. Henry and Sandow both wrestled while wearing Santa suits.

Los Matadores b Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger

Ryback b Kofi Kingston

John Cena & C.M. Punk & Big E Langston b The Shield via DQ. Langston hit the Big Ending on Ambrose but Reigns and Rollins broke it up and the ref called for hte bell. The faces cleaned house when it was over. 

Source: F4WOnline/Wrestling Observer
http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-top-stories/96-wwe/34498-raw-a-main-event-spoilers-from-austin-tx


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: [Spoilers] Raw 23/12/13 Taping Results*



Marrow said:


> Mick Foley is out as Santa Claus and snow falls from the ceiling. Curtis Axel & Ryback cone out to confront him and start threatening him. *Who makes the save for Foley? The Miz. I kid you not. He's back as a face*. It leads to Miz vs. Axel with Ryback and Foley in the respective corners.


:lmao

I'm guessing this is one of Vince's things that he finds hilarious for a month which badly damages a talent's standing, e.g. Natalya's farting gimmick.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: [Spoilers] Raw 23/12/13 Taping Results*

Jesus, Curtis Axel has gone straight to booking hell.

Wyatts looking strong still.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: [Spoilers] Raw 23/12/13 Taping Results*

lol @ The Miz.

Where is The Champion?


----------



## daveyboy1988 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: [Spoilers] Raw 23/12/13 Taping Results*

Pissed at the burial of the real americans the past few shows.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [Spoilers] Raw 23/12/13 Taping Results*

The Miz is the male version of Alicia Fox it looks like.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: [Spoilers] Raw 23/12/13 Taping Results*

:russo He's back!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: [Spoilers] Raw 23/12/13 Taping Results*



Marrow said:


> Didn't see this posted anywhere else. If there's already a thread, please delete:
> 
> 
> For Raw:
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [Spoilers] Raw 23/12/13 Taping Results*

Thread exists already.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: [Spoilers] Raw 23/12/13 Taping Results*



4hisdamnself said:


> lol @ The Miz.
> 
> Where is The Champion?


He got the night off.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

I thought going in this Show might suck but Jesus way to surpass my expectations.

This show looks like garbage, from this past Mondays hot show to complete and utter trash.

The main event disqualification is stupid as fuck, the Santa match is stupid as fuck, axel and sin cara is stupid as fuck, matadors and cesaro and swagger is stupid as fuck, ziggler losing a pole match to fandango is stupid as fuck, bryan still wasting his time with the wyatts is stupid as fuck wasting a foley appearance on main event when he could have been used on raw to make the show watchable would have been nice.

How about a segment where foley stands up to the authority on behalf of Daniel Bryan. Foley was never a guy with the look but he rose to be a three time wwe champion, best selling author, ect. In fact a segment with foley and hbk could have even pretty sweet.

And why was big e in that main event six man and not Daniel Bryan. What does big e have to do with anything that warrants him being involved. Cena has been standing up for bryan lately, so what gives?

Maybe this show will surprise me when I actually see it but I doubt it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

What did Barrett say?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Oh, Ziggler lost again, there's a turn up for the fucking books...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Los Matadores flopped but WWE continues to shove them down our throats. Bring back Primo and Epico at least they were good in none comedic tag matches. And why are they jobbing their two strongest teams?


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

This could be one show where Cole and JBL's asinine arguing and burial of segments is warranted.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

The pole :mark: :russo


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

:lmao

anyone that hasnt learned yet, never watch WWE the week of Christmas.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

What the fuck did I just read? What an awful fucking show. I'm surprised nobody in the audience killed themselves after having to sit through that.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

DB manages to always get his ass kicked every show now.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Big Dog said:


> What did Barrett say?


They showed a couple clips first of him being all nice downtown Houston with a bell and a change thing for charity, then when he came in he talked about how generous people were etc., but the bad news he has no charity and xmas is gonna be great in the Barrett household. Got the kids pretty riled up was funny.

I really am glad I don't take this WWE thing as serious as 80% of the kids on this site, and I am really glad my kids enjoy watching it as well. I am not going to get into the same argument always started about why watch if you hate it so much etc,etc,. But seriously a lot of you really need to get a live so you can care about something more than this show and it won't be that bad when you don't get a MOTY or Lesnar beat down, or Taker surprise, every RAW. It aint gonna happen every night.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



markedfordeath said:


> DB manages to always get his ass kicked every show now.



On a side note from this, god damn does Luke Harper work stiff lol, he caught Cody with a kick or Punch, sorry can't remember, and busted his ass wide open immediately, we were sitting pretty close and you could just hear that he connected way more than expected lol. Cody had to get attention on the side for a few minutes to get the bleeding to stop.


----------



## ReignOfReigns (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Remember when people said Bryan would get revenge on the authority? And now they've made themselves faces.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

I know people hate this show already but it's got the two main matches i'll check out for sure.

Goldust/Cody/Bryan vs. Wyatt's looks awesome, as does the main event. Rest looks skippable, but every Christmas Raw usually has bullshit mixed with a few gems here and there (Sheamus/Show last year for example)


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Definitely not watching this.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Lol at people getting all worked up over a Christmas show :lmao

Just skip it like I do. Barely any story continuity happens. Better wait for the first Raw of 2014 :lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

It's a RAW Christmas episode. Of course it's going to be shit.

Last year's Christmas episode had Santa get run over by face ADR. At least that was kind of funny.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

the first Raw of 2014 is going to be off the chain.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

Only thing I wanna see is Darren Youngs botched promo


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



> Bad Santa" Damien Sandow vs. "Good Santa" Mark Henry in a Battle for Christmas is up next. Christmas trees and presents are put around the ring before the match. Sandow comes out with some Sinister Santa music. They actually wrestle as Santa. They open a present in the ring and it's a toilet, before fighting up the ramp. Sandow tears up some of the set and takes out a Christmas tree. Henry gets the win and saves Christmas.


:mark::mark::mark:

Don't care if its taped, thats a MOTY candidate right there


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*

When is ziggler finally just gonna say fuck this and leave, the guy is being raped in the fucking ass the past few months


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Bob-Carcass said:


> When is ziggler finally just gonna say fuck this and leave, the guy is being raped in the fucking ass the past few months


Where the fuck would he go?


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Numberwang said:


> Where the fuck would he go?


OH MY WHAT IS ZOLPH DIGGLER DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



> * Fandango vs. Dolph Ziggler is up next in a "Present on a Pole" match.


:russo


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Bob-Carcass said:


> When is ziggler finally just gonna say fuck this and leave, the guy is being raped in the fucking ass the past few months


Seems to me like they're trying to break him (and/or his fans as well) like they did Ryder, and it just isn't working. Every interview I've seen of him during these dry spouts he has like this are always like "yeah, I've done better, but I honestly believe I still have what it takes to carry this company, that I'm better than anyone on the roster, and I still love my job and have fun..." etc. I think he kind of knows they're trying to break him too, which is partly why I think he gives answers like that, to troll. They bury him, he smiles and let's it roll off his back like water off a duck's ass, and they go "oh yeah, think you can't go lower? Well you just wait" then they bury him even further, he still won't break, and they go "oh okay, gonna be like that? Still think you can't go *EVEN LOWER*? Well watch this!" and so on. Rinse-repeat.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Think I'll only watch for the divas match.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Waffelz said:


> Three wins in a row for AJ. Means she'll lose at the next PPv.


Michelle Beadle is getting her revenge.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



SPCDRI said:


> Michelle Beadle is getting her revenge.


Beadle probably can wrestle just as well as most of the divas, sadly.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



SerapisLiber said:


> Seems to me like they're trying to break him (and/or his fans as well) like they did Ryder, and it just isn't working. Every interview I've seen of him during these dry spouts he has like this are always like "yeah, I've done better, but I honestly believe I still have what it takes to carry this company, that I'm better than anyone on the roster, and I still love my job and have fun..." etc. I think he kind of knows they're trying to break him too, which is partly why I think he gives answers like that, to troll. They bury him, he smiles and let's it roll off his back like water off a duck's ass, and they go "oh yeah, think you can't go lower? Well you just wait" then they bury him even further, he still won't break, and they go "oh okay, gonna be like that? Still think you can't go *EVEN LOWER*? Well watch this!" and so on. Rinse-repeat.



Every interview of him I'm just waiting for him to lash out honestly. The guy has been given shit for years, why because he spoke out against John Cena, the poster-boy of a declining product. 

I cant imagine the patience of Ziggler, wanting to be a main-eventer so bad, putting on high-octane matches consistently, cutting good promos that only make the WWE App, yet he is given nothing Creatively.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

> Fandango vs. Dolph Ziggler is up next in a "Present on a Pole" match. The winner will get an Intercontinental Title shot on the New Year's Eve RAW. Fandango gets the win and is the new #1 contender. *a.k.a. Ziggler loses yet again*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolph can't catch a fucking break.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

[Fandango vs. Dolph Ziggler is up next in a *"Present on a Pole" match. The winner will get an Intercontinental Title shot* on the New Year's Eve RAW. Fandango gets the win and is the new #1 contender. a.k.a. Ziggler loses yet again] 

At least now that the World Titles are unified the IC Title will gain more credibility... Said no creative writer ever.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



gl83 said:


> Clip from the Divas match: http://instagram.com/p/iC9awPsUAS/#


:ti That is just bad. Good thing Jo-Jo wasn't involve. Let her stay in NXT and develop into the best diva of all time 8*D


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Numberwang said:


> Where the fuck would he go?


ANYWHERE, i understand hes prob on great money, but the guy is too damn good to be jobbing on smackdown/main event and the odd raw, go to ROH,TNA Japan, anywhere, im not saying i want him to go, i just dont know how much longer he'll stick it out.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Wwe are a joke for the way they are treating ziggler at the moment. They bury him who is such a talent yet they push that midget cunt from that mexican tag team more! WTF!!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 12/18 Main Event + 12/23 RAW Spoilers*



Bob-Carcass said:


> ANYWHERE, i understand hes prob on great money, but the guy is too damn good to be jobbing on smackdown/main event and the odd raw, go to ROH,TNA Japan, anywhere, im not saying i want him to go, i just dont know how much longer he'll stick it out.


:ti 

Pretty sure he'll stay, yeah he's jobbing but he's getting good money.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I can't believe Cena said his "feud" with Ziggler "put Ziggler over" on a mic on live t.v.

He jobbed to Cena repeatedly and literally had shit dumped on him. Ever since the concussion he's been
punishment jobbed into oblivion. He's a perfect Christian analog. History repeating itself all over again.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> I can't believe Cena said his "feud" with Ziggler "put Ziggler over" on a mic on live t.v.
> 
> He jobbed to Cena repeatedly and literally had shit dumped on him. Ever since the concussion he's been
> punishment jobbed into oblivion. He's a perfect Christian analog. History repeating itself all over again.


Well shortly after that feud Ziggler ended up becoming Worlds Champion.. So yeah


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

In a poorly booked reign and now he's Mr Preshow. I'm sure he's very grateful for dat Cena support. :cena2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jurassic Hulk (Dec 20, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSIMAS said:


> In a poorly booked reign and now he's Mr Preshow. I'm sure he's very grateful for dat Cena support. :cena2


Come this time next year, we will be saying the same thing about Daniel Bryan. 

Everything Cena touches suspiciously gets buried within months of his "support".


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Mark Henry saves Christmas!!!! Yayyyy!!!! I love Christmas as well!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Did they tape the 12/30 Raw too? I didn't see it on the ticket listings.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raw_was_War said:


> Did they tape the 12/30 Raw too? I didn't see it on the ticket listings.


I wish, but it's live. Shame too, considering it's in the mecca of dead ass crowds in Richmond, Virginia, and if a place ever needed the magic of edited-in crowd reaction, it's that fucking place.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Raw_was_War said:


> Did they tape the 12/30 Raw too? I didn't see it on the ticket listings.


nah its live and only has half of the roster while the rest is in Toronto for a house show


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

who will be at that Raw? If Orton won't be there, then will there even be a major storyline that night?


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> who will be at that Raw? If Orton won't be there, then will there even be a major storyline that night?


Bryan and Punk end theirs feuds with The Wyatt and The Shield.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> who will be at that Raw? If Orton won't be there, then will there even be a major storyline that night?


Mark Henry, Langston (title match with Fandango on the show), The Shield, The Wyatts, Hunter, Stephanie, Daniel Bryan, & CM Punk

they are the main characters advertised for the show (the rest are most likely lower card guys and couple of divas)


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

donalder said:


> Bryan and Punk end theirs feuds with The Wyatt and The Shield.


Bryan/Wyatt Fam needs to end fast. The fact that


Spoiler: future eps



Bryan ends last night's Smackdown, next weeks Raw and Smackdown getting beat down by the Wyatt Fam


 proves how much that story is dead in the water if they are repeating themselves that much so fast. End it and move Bryan back into the main event for a 3 way dance at RR with Orton and Cena.

I'm not sure about ending Punk/Shield yet. Team Hell No feuded with the Shield for like 6 months and it kept getting better and better. Plus if HHH/Punk is the game plan how else do they keep things on hold until the buildup to Mania starts if not with the Shield? That said the idea of a Shield/Wyatt Fam feud would be huge. We already saw the crowds go crazy over the idea. Seems like a waste not to at least get a month's worth of build and PPV match out of it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> I can't believe Cena said his "feud" with Ziggler "put Ziggler over" on a mic on live t.v.
> 
> He jobbed to Cena repeatedly and literally had shit dumped on him. Ever since the concussion he's been
> punishment jobbed into oblivion. He's a perfect Christian analog. History repeating itself all over again.


Well, Cena did lose to him in the main event of TLC. It wasn't clean but a win over Cena is still a big deal. He beat him on those rematches but nobody remembers those other than angry Cena haters who will bitch about everything he does. To know how little impact it had, just look at when he cashed in his briefcase. He was on top of the world. Now if he's getting buried for not shutting his mouth and making the company's top guys look bad in interviews... he deserves what he's getting.

It's not Cena's responsibility to make sure he gets a push every day of the year. He did what he had to last year and it was up to Ziggler to carry on from that. He decided to bite the hand that fed him and the non-stop jobbing is what he's getting. No sympathy from me because not only am I not a fan of his, but it's his own fault.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

God I wish Ziggler could go to to NJPW. I think he would be fucking awesome there. If WWE are going to bury him even though the dude is over as fuck and has amazing matches and even has the backing of actual legends of the business just because officials got asshurt over his criticism then he should just leave. But I understand he'll stay because WWE are probably paying him better than what he'll get anywhere else.


----------



## RMSTGO (Dec 13, 2013)

I like the idea of a "Good Santa" coming out to Mark Henry's entrance music.

*BEAT HIM UP! BEAT HIM UP! BREAK HIS NECK! BREAK HIS NECK!*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Would Ziggler rather lose his *job *or continue to *job*? 

:troll


Yeah, I know, that was terrible.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm not what you'd call a Ziggler fan, but i pity the guy. He consistently gets some of the biggest crowd pops, he's the 3rd most over guy in the company, and he gets squat. How can they not see that they have a possible main-eventer ont heir hands? Surely pushing an over guy is best for business, rather than burying him further?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

why is it that whoever beats Cena clean never becomes his replacement? I mean they liked you well enough to beat him clean and prove you're better than him in the ring, yet they don't make that guy the number one..why is that? its almost like beating Cena isn't a big deal anymore because you get pushed down the card any way.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bad For Business said:


> I'm not what you'd call a Ziggler fan, but i pity the guy. He consistently gets some of the biggest crowd pops, *he's the 3rd most over guy in the company*, and he gets squat. How can they not see that they have a possible main-eventer ont heir hands? Surely pushing an over guy is best for business, rather than burying him further?




Bryan, Cena, Punk.....


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Punk plays politics, and Bryan is loved by fans and has Cena and HBK as a backer..so they're not going anywhere.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Not watching. I almost puked last year for how awful the Christmas show was.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sonnen Says said:


> Not watching. I almost puked last year for how awful the Christmas show was.


That was the greatest Raw ever. Cena saved Santa Claus and Christmas, and Del Rio got what he deserved for running over Santa.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

During Sandow/Henry match...SPOILER ALERT...Santa is not real!










Shouldn´t WWE be a bit more careful given the target age of their audience.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bryan, Cena, Punk.....


He's more over than Cena. You don't hear "Let's go Ziggler - Ziggler sucks" chants, usually gets a positive reaction, not as much as Bryan and Punk, but way more than Cena.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ziggler may have gotten big reactions (mostly in smark towns but still) back in the summer, but now all that reaction is gone. Blame it on WWE if you want to but I don't recall the last time he actually got a proper reaction since the Del Rio feud ended. Also lol @ Smackdown next week because:



Spoiler: spoiler



Ziggler faces Orton but fans cheer Orton even when he beats the shit out of Ziggler and they give Ziggler "You can't wrestle" chants. :ti


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Ziggler is better suited as a stunt man..they only have him around because he sells well..Unfortunately thats in Rollin's future as well. Rollins never wins a singles match, they only use him to sell his opponent's moves.


----------



## RMSTGO (Dec 13, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> During Sandow/Henry match...SPOILER ALERT...Santa is not real!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How great would it have been if they had a Bad News Barrett segment during the Christmas episode and it was basically just Barrett telling all the kids that Santa wasn't real.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Ziggler may have gotten big reactions (mostly in smark towns but still) back in the summer, but now all that reaction is gone. Blame it on WWE if you want to but I don't recall the last time he actually got a proper reaction since the Del Rio feud ended. Also lol @ Smackdown next week because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus. Who did Ziggler fuck over in a previous life to get this much bad luck shoved up his ass (Yeah, I know his mouth caused a lot of it)? The guy was on the verge of hitting the big time then it all comes tumbling down.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

RMSTGO said:


> How great would it have been if they had a Bad News Barrett segment during the Christmas episode and it was basically just Barrett telling all the kids that Santa wasn't real.


He'd be a bigger heel than Osama Bin Laden. I approve, get on it, WWE.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

They even fired his brother from developmental due to Dolph's mouth.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Ziggler may have gotten big reactions (mostly in smark towns but still) back in the summer, but now all that reaction is gone. Blame it on WWE if you want to but I don't recall the last time he actually got a proper reaction since the Del Rio feud ended. Also lol @ Smackdown next week because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He hasn't.

There was that one Raw in the UK but I can't remember anything decent beyond that.

And that spoiler. :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Get ready for Monday Night :HHH2

and the commentary for Bad Santa vs Good Santa :HHH2

Imagine the commentary right after the match.

*CHRISTMAS HAS BEEN SAVED!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:HHH2


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Ziggler may have gotten big reactions (mostly in smark towns but still) back in the summer, but now all that reaction is gone. Blame it on WWE if you want to but I don't recall the last time he actually got a proper reaction since the Del Rio feud ended. Also lol @ Smackdown next week because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the utter lies Ziggler marks tell themselves about this guy...third most over guy on the roster lol


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Fissiks said:


> the utter lies Ziggler marks tell themselves about this guy...third most over guy on the roster lol


He's here to show the world dammit.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Well shit, I was ready to take all these Christmas gifts I bought back to Dollar Tree and get my $6 back. Way to go Sandow.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone going to watch this tonight. Gonna give this a miss.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Anyone going to watch this tonight. Gonna give this a miss.


I'll be watching, not really interested in the football game on tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I'll be watching, not really interested in the football game on tonight.


For me it's nor worth watching tonight. Will watch it some point during the week. Really can't be bothered to watch it tonight :side:


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

its all filler tonight anyway, nothing big happening until after the new year.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Anyone going to watch this tonight. Gonna give this a miss.


Yeah, because i make it a habit to watch whenever i can. Punks in it anyway, why wouldnt i?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Only gonna tune in for the main event which sounds promising. Can't pass up on a Shield match. Also might give the Sandow/Henry match a watch for the hell of it.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Nope not watching tonight I will be watching Rangers-Maple Leafs instead


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

cant wait to see some of you guys who say this show will suck and will still sit there for 3 hours, watch it, and then post about how it sucked.

:lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

GOD said:


> cant wait to see some of you guys who say this show will suck and will still sit there for 3 hours, watch it, and then post about how it sucked.
> 
> :lol


Its holiday filler. I don't see why people would be angry. Just enjoy some decent wrestling and the Bad/Good Santa showdown.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

checkcola said:


> Its holiday filler. I don't see why people would be angry. Just enjoy some decent wrestling and the Bad/Good Santa showdown.


christmas movies and monday night football are better, more entertaining "holiday fillers." everyone knows the raw before christmas is always awful thats why im not watching it.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I am looking forward to watching Hockey Xmas Eve is always a relaxing day for me so I will watch Raw tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

All I gotta say about Christmas Raw is, FOR SANTAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Ziggler may have gotten big reactions (mostly in smark towns but still) back in the summer, but now all that reaction is gone. Blame it on WWE if you want to but I don't recall the last time he actually got a proper reaction since the Del Rio feud ended. Also lol @ Smackdown next week because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:jt Oh shit @ that spoiler. Crashing and burning.

EDIT:



gl83 said:


> Clip from the Divas match: http://instagram.com/p/iC9awPsUAS/#


:lmao The crowd just shitting all over that.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Is there going to be a live thread for tonight's show?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

So whose watching tonight? Half tempted to stay up and watch for the Xmas shenanigans


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

El Capitano said:


> So whose watching tonight? Half tempted to stay up and watch for the Xmas shenanigans


I'm watching tonight. I'm not expecting much since it's a Christmas episode, though. WWE will probably just improvise.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Completely forgot this was a taped show. Guess I won't be watching.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Read through tonights show. Looks like a bag of hot piss. Not worth staying up for.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I hope we get some fuckery like this tonight (skip to 1:45):






:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I realize that the show is taped but is there going to be an official thread for non-spoilers made?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I realize that the show is taped but is there going to be an official thread for non-spoilers made?


I have the same question. The live thread on this forum is one of the main reasons I watch Raw every week and why I decided not to read the spoilers. If one isn't created, should we just use this thread as the official one to comment through the night?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RAW Christmas tease from Cole just a second ago


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Two minutes left. Not expecting a great show considering it's the show before Christmas, but I'll watch it just for the laughs.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

here we go


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eating pizza and watching Raw :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bad Santa rules!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Merry Christmas!!!!! and what a way to start raw


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Bad Santa rules!


yes it does


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, are we using this thread as the official one?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane with a santa hat :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have to say Sandow doesn't look the type to be covered in dirt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao at Kane in the Santa hat


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

where is hornswoggle


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao @ Kane.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kane is wearing a Santa hat :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JBL "Doctor Spock's grandson"... ummm, what?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kane just punk that fan :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kane is the man! :lol


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

kane beating up fans


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, at least they finally found something for Kane to do, I guess.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

NO KING 








Btw, why is there no one in the chat tonight?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, this show got old quick. Nighty night.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Kane take the suit off goddamit!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Kane with dat shove!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Decided to watch RAW this week (for the first time in ages) as my usual Monday night commitment is cancelled.

And of course its the Christmas episode...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Commmentarhy will be good again without Lawler, just watch


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Them piped in cheer's and boo's though!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Excited for that 6-Man Tag Team Match! :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Steph looks fucking sexy


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Edit: Wrong thread :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ORTON WITH PANTS


nah not really


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Piped the fuck out of this crowd.

Steph looks good in the Santa hat.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

you can hearing them piping in boos already


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

They got the fuqing vacuum cheers in, jesus christ .. Smackdown editors working over time.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So are they seriously going to make Randy hold both titles every time now?


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Them piped in cheer's and boo's though!


I was just wondering why they was booing the Shield so hard and why Randy was getting so much heat. Forgot they go crazy with piped in boos and cheers on tapings....


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Piped heat for Orton


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Boreton and Triple H starting the show? 

G'night, yall's.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Randy wasn't the first ever world champion...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Randy wasn't the first ever world champion...


Of course he was :HHH2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> So are they seriously going to make Randy hold both titles every time now?


Yeah they said this will be the last time we will see these two titles.

Thought we were getting a new title.

Guess they are going to split them at WM, just watch


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That smile on Ortons face is just so funny


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kane and that fire!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What have they done to my WWE


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Kane actually got to talk in the promo!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Kane :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Did Randy just offer himself to Steph and HHH??? :shocked:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, crowd reactions are edited as fuck.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Divas match kicking off the show! :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Not another 12 diva tag match


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I know this divas match is going to be bad but I don't even care, get to see Summer Rae dressed in that Christmas garb


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> What have they done to my WWE














GCA-FF said:


> Did Randy just offer himself to Steph and HHH??? :shocked:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

That was a good opening. Here comes the divas crap.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Teddy Long must be the GM of Raw, too many Tag Team matches


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

GCA-FF said:


> Did Randy just offer himself to Steph and HHH??? :shocked:


Threesome! :dance


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

read the spoilers..all I'll get from this is embarrassed I still watch this. So I'll attempt to find other stuff on that'll be better than this Raw.

Hey, The new scooby doo movies has the Harlem Globetrotters on Boomerang! 
The Hub has The Dog who saved Christmas!
Hey, here's a channel with Test patterns!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I think WWE just said "fuck it" for tonight's show, considering the show is kicking off with a Divas match.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Im getting tired of every raw starting off with a mandatory Triple H promo


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vickie :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

JoJo isn't even in this :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is the only Diva worth watching not even this match?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

AJ :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

HA! AJ Lee gets to skip this nonsense and throw shade at JBL at the same time.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat rack on aj and dat ass on cameron! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wtf did Eva Marie just do :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yes this is riveting


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Haha Michael Cole called Summer Rae ...Rosa Mendes.

He's the best.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Rosa Mendes is home.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

richyque said:


> Dat rack on aj


eyton


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao AJ perfect comment


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, since when has Vickie being considered a "Diva?"


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I gotta be honest, I love me some AJ...but she's terrible on commentary.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hear boos


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Wats happens


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

o.0 What?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WTF IS THIS SHIT. END IT.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dem boos :banderas


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm fucking done.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

This is even stupider than musical chairs fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

WTF was that :lol


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

AJ fucking Lee. CM Punk is such a lucky dude. Eva Marie looks smoking hot. And


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

oh my god this is so embarrassing


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Anyone else see that Eva Marie/Kaitlyn botch? Eva was supposed to throw Kaitlyn out of the ring but Kaitlyn just tossed herself out of the ring. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"Natalya finally won something" Has been beaten by said diva for 3 weeks now I think?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh my god. What the fuck was that? I don't even..


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

AJ is good on commentary imo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did JBL call it SWANZA?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I actually prefer AJ's commentary over King's.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> oh my god this is so embarrassing


That sums up WWE.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Most patriotic?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

The only thing even remotely entertaining so far in this show was AJ on commentary which wasn't even that great, it was just kind of amusing hearing her poke fun at the Divas in the middle of that shit fest.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Just watched 20 mins of Raw and I've already given up, can't take how retarded and cringey it is.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Just watched 20 mins of Raw and I've already given up, can't take how retarded and cringey it is.


I'm getting there.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

I think WWE should just let a wwe superstar do commentary for a whole show each week and replace Jerry.

Another thought.

Eva Marie could mess up 1 of 3MBs names and get super heat.
Michael Cole messes up a name on commentary. It's cool to WWE


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess i watch the falcons vs 49ers.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

oh boy, an entire show they can put on wrestlecrap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the WWE should just put on Botchamina, it would be better than Raw.

Sin Cara can't speak english LOL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Didn't realize Axel had a shirt :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT Piped in crowd noise for Sin Cara.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sin Cara can speak English? since when?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, look, it's Sin Unicara.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sin Cara talks :faint:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Axel vs Sin Cara = skippable match


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Sin Cara didn't botch his promo!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Word up, Hunico.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mistico gone.. Sin Cara speaks!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sin Cara shouldn't be speaking.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Never seen Axel's shirt before, looks nice despite false advertisement.

I don't even think that's the normal person as Sin Cara anymore, unless he got a new tattoo.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol at that WWE did you know crap, I about lost it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have gone with an unknown for the new Sin Cara instead of Hunico.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Sin Cara shouldn't be speaking.


Or wrestling for that matter.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Did JBL make reference to sin cara looking different? LOL


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bad Santa is in charge of booking tonight isn't he?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hunico is so crisp in the ring


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Is that "Better Than Perfect" T-Shirt actually for sale in the WWE Shop?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Hunico is way better than Mistico.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bad News Barrett should just say "Dear children Santa isn't real"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Mister Claus said:


> DAT Piped in crowd noise for Sin Cara.


Looks like Del Rio will finally get some "heat" tonight.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

JBL :berried Santa


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If that was the real sin cara he would have broken his wrist on that spot


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

JBL had a good heel comment there.

"I wouldn't mind if they canceled Christmas. We need to teach our 3 year olds that you don't get stuff for free cause a fat guy slides down your chimney. They need to get out of the house and make money."

RT: Teach them how to open up a lemonade stand.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Sin Cara was boring, Hunicara is pretty entertaining.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Bad News Barrett should just say "Dear children Santa isn't real"


Hopefully there are no kids on here that just had their dreams shattered.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

"He is like a new man" JBL being a smartass on purpose...he keeps saying stuff like this lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Bad News Barrett should just say "Dear children Santa isn't real"


I bet WWE would make him do that if they actually cared about Barrett being over as a heel. Sadly, they don't, so it won't happen.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Bad News Barrett should just say "Dear children Santa isn't real"


I would love that :dance

Piped in Sin Cara chants :flip


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I know people are going to crap all over it because of the participants, but this is an excellent match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swanton!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Asenath said:


> I know people are going to crap all over it because of the participants, but this is an excellent match.


I wouldn't go that far, but it was alright


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, JBL might as well just say that it's Hunico under the mask :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that Superman Punch :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lok said:


> Swanton!


Surprised JBL didn't call it SWANZA


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Sin Cara" chants. Yeah, those definitely were piped in, lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This video package is top notch making a filler Smackdown main event seem like a big deal


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sandow :lmao


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I'm getting there.


The total diva's match just pushed me over the edge, all the total divas locking arms and running around the ring in a circle badly clothes lining people was just bad. The WWE is like a really bad childrens show, cheap and tacky with bad writing..


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Lawler wishes he was Sandow right now :lawler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That is where Jerry really is, he is playing santa to have young girls sit on his lap, so he can find his next gf.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Evil AJ Lee as Bad Santa's little helper!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well Sandows not wrong if we're being honest


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fuck, AJ looks so sexy in that elf costume :yum:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Christmas is cancelled.

You're Welcome.

:sandow


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh god no, not Big Shit in a diaper!


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Everyone who isn't watching just missed the best Big Show commercial ever.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

dat lightning :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHY?


WHY?

I'm out.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

holy fuck me Big Show in a diaper.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big Show :lol Good lord


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The big slow needs to retire and give up.

He is so terrible.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MY EYES MY EYES MY EYES MY EYES!!! OMG THEY BURN!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Why bigshow....why...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They have such an amazing performer doing.....this shit. It's unbelievable how they've managed to stay in business.

EDIT ~ Talking about Sandow of course.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Big show dancing in a diaper. That is something I never wanted see in my lifetime.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Big show dancing was stupid


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did they really just have Big Show dressed as Baby New Year? Atleast it ain't Khali.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

darkguy said:


> JBL had a good heel comment there.
> 
> "I wouldn't mind if they canceled Christmas. We need to teach our 3 year olds that you don't get stuff for free cause a fat guy slides down your chimney. They need to get out of the house and make money."
> 
> RT: Teach them how to open up a lemonade stand.


But a government bailout of the lemonade stand industry is what's best for business. bama3


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

I must have missed something, was Lawler in trouble for being a diddler? I keep seeing a ton of jokes at his expense when it comes to young girls.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking Big Show :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

New Year's Raw doesn't look very PG :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The Sexy Show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> WHY?
> 
> 
> WHY?
> ...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I swear to god if they have fake snow falling during the Santa match... :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show was the guy who had the company by its balls with his law suit... now, he's in a diaper, enjoying himself a little too much


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF did I just saw?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> New Year's Raw doesn't look very PG :lmao :lmao :lmao


Can't wait to see it live next week


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Bad News Barrett should just say "Dear children Santa isn't real"





darkguy said:


> JBL had a good heel comment there.
> 
> "I wouldn't mind if they canceled Christmas. We need to teach our 3 year olds that you don't get stuff for free cause a fat guy slides down your chimney. They need to get out of the house and make money."
> 
> RT: Teach them how to open up a lemonade stand.





CoverD said:


> Hopefully there are no kids on here that just had their dreams shattered.





y2j4lyf said:


> I would love that :dance
> 
> Piped in Sin Cara chants :flip


Michael Cole already called Santa a "mythological character" on SD.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BATISTA RETURN??


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Batista PROMO!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, they just aired a vignette for Batista. :O


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I bet now Hornswoggle in a diaper sounds a lot more appealing to the rest of you :lmao :lmao

I just love WWE for lowering my expectations when I already don't have any. This company trolls epically. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Batista !!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow a promo for Batista.

They should have made it be a surprise. And they better not push him over Punk and Bryan.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, those Batista rumors were true.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

fuck yes Batista it's official!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Dat Batista promo.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh Shit he coming back next month


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

OMG IT'S BATISTA :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BATISTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Batista back in a month....there you go.


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

BATISTA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup Batista


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What did Big Show do?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jan 20th tease for the Marvel Movie Star


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Damn, didn't think they were going to go public about Batista's return so soon.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

holy shit :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: can't wait


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bahd Nyuz Barruh! :mark:


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jan 20 Raw :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

official, Cole said hes back


Barrett :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BATISTA!!! :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE FUCK ARE THEY DOING WITH BARRETT :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Poor Barrett


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well.. they didn't surprise return him


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That one woman starting into a jog to avoid giving to be Bad News Barrett


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Holy Shit :mark: :mark: I've been a damn good girl this year. Batista!!!!!! :faint:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bad news Brown does not approve.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

They better not make Batista win the rumble though!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Join the cult Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barrett really needs to quit already, this is too painful.

BRAY FUCKING WYATT, EATER OF WORLDS is ready to be the only good thing on Raw yet again.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

my guy batista can top wyatts on not making sense on the mic if he wanted to


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bray Wyatt cuts the best promos out of the whole wwe roster.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAT BATISTA PROMO!!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

They should have Royal Rumble 2008'ed us with Batista's return


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This Join Us storyline is like an even worse version of embrace the hate storyline for Cena, just horrible filler


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hell Yeah Batista!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fuck Yea. I Walk Alone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone understand the Bad News Barrett gimmick? If so can you please explain it to me!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Wow a promo for Batista.
> 
> They should have made it be a surprise. And they better not push him over Punk and Bryan.


Well, it wouldn't have been that big of a surprise after the rumors leaked on the internet last weekend.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did...did Bryan just get raped again?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bryan gets beaten up so often


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shikamaru said:


> my guy batista can top wyatts on not making sense on the mic if he wanted to


"Basketballs don't hold grudges."

"Weapons are not only welcomed.....they're allowed." :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that patick sign just now. brilliant


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Well, it wouldn't have been that big of a surprise after the rumors leaked in the internet last weekend.


It would have been for the causals, it would really only spoiler for the IWC.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Always the same shit, Wyatt promo, Bryan gets beaten to a pulp, match the next show without any followup, Wyatt Promo, ...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

DB, no piped in heat necessary


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, I feel so bad for Barrett. Has so much potential, is given a decent gimmick (at least it has been decent online), and the writers just fuck it up on TV.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Should be a good match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't believe we're getting this match so early. I was expecting it between 9:30-10.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Look at all of those YES SIGNS...it's like Rock and Austin in 1999 ALL OVER AGAIN. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We're here! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SHUT UP COLE DURING THEIR INTRO


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

COLE SHUT THE F UP


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

THE ANIMAL IS BACK!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Even the casuals can't help but to cheer for the Wyatts.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> It would have been for the causals, it would really only spoiler for the IWC.


Casuals know what the internet is and go on it


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Bray Wyatt should do a reading of The Night Before Christmas.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Too Much Eggnog said:


> THE ANIMAL IS BACK!


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

BAAAAAAAAAAATIISTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Casuals know what the internet is and go on it


they don't search out wrestling news. It would have been a surprise to some or a lot of people.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, Batista's return had already been confirmed last week, considering the commentators are talking about it and this show was taped last Tuesday.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Uh oh, Cole mentioned Batista's feud with 'Taker among the best in SD!'s history. Maybe they actually are gonna go through with their rumored 'Mania rematch. :\


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Wyatt does his gimmick so friggin well, I love it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> So, Batista's return had already been confirmed last week, considering the commentators are talking about it and this show was taped last Tuesday.


Maybe, but its easy to dub commentary


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Batista Vs Big E in a Boobie Tassel Match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Goldust is a sick disgusting freak he's toned it down over the years but the stuff he did will never be forgotten


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cole mentioning that Batista/Taker feud makes me think that maybe Batista will get his rematch at next year's 'Mania. Nothing against Batista, but I personally would have preferred to see Taker go against either Cena or Lesnar.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Turned my stream off as soon as the first segment was over (mini spoiler: because there'll be no more Orton) but went to twitter and saw JR tweet Batista's name so I came back to see them mention his return only to miss it... :/



Punkholic said:


> Man, I feel so bad for Barrett. Has so much potential, is given a decent gimmick (at least it has been decent online), and the writers just fuck it up on TV.


Nah, he's where he should be.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

THAT'S MAH BOI CODY!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

WWE has some of the finest wrestling talent in their history, and they're bringing back Batista.

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

I love how the WWE is pretending like this Sandow/Henry match will actually decide whether or not Christmas takes place this year.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They need to add someone else to this damn group.
Why the fuck is a cult leader getting his hands dirty? Come on.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Bray Wyatt said:


> I love how the WWE is pretending like this Sandow/Henry match will actually decide whether or not Christmas takes place this year.


It will actually decide whether or not Christmas takes place this year


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Now you def know they're calling the matches now, the commentary is not pre-taped. You can see when the announce table is shown in the background they're not even talking, lol.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

I do not have a problem with them bringing back Batista. I will have a problem if they restrict the development of current popular talents by heedlessly charging him to win the RR and be the main event marquee.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

did they just....DAMN


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The commentators have been talking absolute bullshit and not even mentioned the match at all for about 3 or 4 minutes, this while Bray Wyatt of all people was in the ring. Fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ginger ain't got no drawers on.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So amazing to see Goldie at his age busting out diving hurricanranas, diving reverse crossbodies, a cannonball senton off the ring apron last week and a standing sunset flip powerbomb / Yoshi Tonic tonight. Bravo Goldust, bravo. :clap


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Asenath said:


> WWE has some of the finest wrestling talent in their history, and they're bringing back Batista.
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things.


It s because WWE is lazy and would rather bring back past names than actually develop thier current talent


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This match is fantastic.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Another commercial


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> I do not have a problem with them bringing back Batista. I will have a problem if they restrict the development of current popular talents by heedlessly charging him to win the RR and be the main event marquee.


Punk and Bryan will get featured matches regardless. Beating Orton, the fake champ/Triple H's bitch, really isn't going to mean anything anyway. Winning a Rumble, yes, would be a big moment for a guy and shouldn't be wasted on a mid-40s old timer. Even Rock the movie star didn't come in and win it. 

Also, Bryan is killing it on RAW right now.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This match has been very good, but the commentators seem to not give a fuck. They've been talking about bullshit for like the past five minutes and not even one mention of the fucking match! :no:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh fuck, it has only been an hour  I'm sleepy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

checkcola said:


> Punk and Bryan will get featured matches regardless. Beating Orton, the fake champ/Triple H's bitch, really isn't going to mean anything anyway. Winning a Rumble, yes, would be a big moment for a guy and shouldn't be wasted on a mid-40s old timer. Even Rock the movie star didn't come in and win it.
> 
> Also, Bryan is killing it on RAW right now.


If by featured, you mean like 5'th on the card, then sure.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bryan is doing his best to make this confrontation with Husky a big deal



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If by featured, you mean like 5'th on the card, then sure.


Wrestling HBK or Triple H would be a big deal. Orton is the definition of paper champ. Getting bogged down in WM fantasy booking is pointless, though.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

It's only been an hour?! Shit, I think I might just read the spoilers and skip the rest of the show. WWE knew no one would be watching this shit and decided to just improvise.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I wonder what Harpers shirt smells like


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

virus21 said:


> It s because WWE is lazy and would rather bring back past names than actually develop thier current talent


Well, in their defense, it is cheaper to bring back talent than it is to retrain talent. Why do you think people with resumes get hired more than people without?


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

TheGoat said:


> I wonder what Harpers shirt smells like


Like freshly scented detergent.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Also, whats wrong with commentary tonight? They're actually talking about the match


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Props to Bryan for putting such a great match tonight. Best of the show so far :clap


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was a great match. Best Wyatt six man tag yet.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Good match


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punkholic said:


> Props to Bryan for putting such a great match tonight. Best of the show so far :clap


Props to all six, imo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt saves Christmas!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

MOTN so far. Great performance by all six men :clap


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Ok.....?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Fantastic match

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hear comparisons of Jake Roberts to Husky and I don't see it


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> Props to all six, imo.


Yep, agreed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why do all WWE movies look like they should be direct to DVD movies


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray Wyatt saves Christmas!


That actually sounds like a real Christmas movie


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> Props to all six, imo.


Agreed. I was just about to say that. Great performance by all six of them :clap


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Santa steals the bellas from Bryan and Cena and gets a threesome. Everyone wants a piece of Sexual Chocolate Santa


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

In Fox's world, henry is the bad santa.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If only WWE could hype the rest of their matches like they do Henry/Sandow.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WWE should just drop it with the movies. They're just so...bad fpalm


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Renee :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh boy :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Carol Singing Contest?! With Khali?? :lol


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

holy mother of balls...wtf is this?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:vince5


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Xavier Woods ain't even bad.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The one time they could actually use Jojo


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here comes The Main Event Playa


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

2MB killin' it.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Woods 

Renne, you lovely , beautiful, cute women. xxxxx


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

They're the next Zeppelin guys!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Have a Buried Christmas Drew.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is stupid ClapX5


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

checkcola said:


> The one time they could actually use Jojo


I agree


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Drew and Jinder's physiques are looking _right_. Shame they're stuck doing all this.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope everyone is being sports entertained by this segment


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WWE has hyped that Henry/Sandow match as much as a PPV main event :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Khali no just Drink the Eggnog


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Khali is terrifying me right now. FALALALLALALALALLALALALAL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Whenever Khali speaks they need sub titles! :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

lol that Santino/Khali bit actually got me to smile


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

checkcola said:


> The one time they could actually use Jojo


You mean McBlendy Intothebackground?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I hope everyone is being sports entertained by this segment


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking Khali and Santino :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Khali you drunk! :lol


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Everything wrong with this product.

All freshly squeezed and crapped into a nice tight RAW present for all.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao WWE giving Khali the mic.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Segment took about 3 minutes and was light-hearted. Really don't think it's that big of a deal.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That was the first segment that I disliked


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I hope everyone is being sports entertained by this segment


:vince5


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I need beer


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well on the bright side Summer Rae is coming out again


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Christmas present on a pole match!!!!!!?

IS RUSSO BACK?? :lol


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Khali can actually be semi entertaining in the way it's so bad it's good... :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Christmas present on a pole match eh? :russo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is going to be a dick in a box on a poll match?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Drew McIntyre deserves so much more........AND no, I'm not being biased.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Khali legit doesn't know what's going on half the time.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Is this punishment for Ziggler ever going to end? I understand humbling, but man...


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Wrastlemondu said:


> Everything wrong with this product.
> 
> All freshly squeezed and crapped into a nice tight RAW present for all.


It's the Christmas episode. What did you expect? 

Khali being clueless is fucking amazing sometimes. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> Segment took about 3 minutes and was light-hearted. Really don't think it's that big of a deal.


It's the Christmas episode. I don't think we could ask for much tonight, we should already know that WWE doesn't take these episodes very seriously.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Poor Ziggles


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fandangoooooooooooooo and Summer Rae!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

dat pop for Fandango


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Summer gives me that christmasy feel in my pants


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Still crying those tears for Ziggler lol
Man, when WWE punishes, they sure don't hold back.

I like me some Fandango but damn, they gotta start treating my boy Ziggler better


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Summer Rae looking sexy as fuck tonight! :yum:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Summer Rae...The best part of this show so far.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

So, Russo is back?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Object on a pole match. Is Vince Russo back?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> So, Russo is back?


The first thing that came to mind :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The gift is a title shot? Wow, much better than I had expected. I was expecting Fandango to win and get trolled by Santa with some idiotic gift for having being "naughty." But let's be honest...who wouldn't be naughty when you have Summer Rae as partner?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"Trending right now on Twitter"? How the heck? Isn't this taped?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> "Trending right now on Twitter"? How the heck? Isn't this taped?


It is taped :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Did it seriously take Cole about an hour and a half to make a mention of the App or did I just miss him mentioning it?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why doesn't Summer Rae just grab the present then give it to Fandango?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> So, Russo is back?


Glad to see I'm not the only who thought of this :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TheGoat said:


> Also, whats wrong with commentary tonight? They're actually talking about the match


It's an early Christmas miracle. Thank You Based God Claus. :'D


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ziggler is dead RIP


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

ColtofPersonality said:


> It's the Christmas episode. What did you expect?
> 
> Khali being clueless is fucking amazing sometimes. :lmao :lmao



FALALALFALALLAFALALALALALALAFFAFFALALA


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I didn't think Ziggler would win. They wouldn't have a face vs face match for the IC Championship.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> "Trending right now on Twitter"? How the heck? Isn't this taped?


They're guessing.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

You know things are dark when there are "things on a pole" matches. Also



> Darren Young and Titus O'Neil vs. The Usos is up next. Darren Young botched his pre-match promo and said we were in Houston. Fans ate him up. A "this is Austin" and "Houston sucks" chant starts up. The Usos end up getting the win.


:lmao :lmao



> * "Bad Santa" Damien Sandow vs. "Good Santa" Mark Henry in a Battle for Christmas is up next. Christmas trees and presents are put around the ring before the match. Sandow comes out with some Sinister Santa music. They actually wrestle as Santa. They open a present in the ring and it's a toilet, before fighting up the ramp. Sandow tears up some of the set and takes out a Christmas tree. Henry gets the win and saves Christmas.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


> (7) "Good Santa" Mark Henry beat "Bad Santa" Damien Sandow. I wonder what Fox News host Megyn Kelly will think if she watches this match. A bunch of props were used, but *Sandow appeared to not know how to use a fire extinguisher*. Henry won with a powerslam.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

oh my....the shovel is strong with this one O_O


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> "Trending right now on Twitter"? How the heck? Isn't this taped?


Lol, it is :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ziggler is the new Chavo Guerrero , TNA will hired him try to rebuild his credibility back but its will be too later can't stay him serious anymore


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Why doesn't Summer Rae just grab the present then give it to Fandango?


I was thinking the same thing, but then realized WWE probably wouldn't validate the win if she did.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

Ziggler :ziggler1


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

> Also, whats wrong with commentary tonight? They're actually talking about the match


 Vince is yelling at the Christmas party planner, not the commentators.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Ziggler is the new Chavo Guerrero , TNA will hired him try to rebuild his credibility back but its will be too later can't stay him serious anymore


What's Dirk Zagger doing in the Impact Zone?!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti Houston


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO he tried to play it off


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I really can't see what the complaint is about RAW tonight. It's a Christmas episode. Did people truly expect this to be a great show?


It's serving it's purpose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit is lame.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Poor guys did the opposite of the Foley cheap pop


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PTP vs The Usos? Should be a good match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-sooooooooooooo!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :ti Houston


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Push Titus. Right meow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Darren Young realizing that "everything is bigger in Texas," and he's loving it.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

"This is Austin"
"Houston sucks"

I lol'd


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

PTP is entertaining as hell.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The man who could have gotten anything he wanted from his lawsuit people:










And you wonder why Best for Biz storyline is running on zero.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Did Cole just call the Northern Lights suplex correctly? This is scary


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

checkcola said:


> The man who could have gotten anything he wanted from his lawsuit people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got his job back and a title match. That was all of his demands.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Haven't watched RAW in a few months, just tuning in now. That tag was actually really entertaining.

*Could anyone give me like a list of teams in the division now? *You've got these two, Cody and Goldie, who else? Hear it's been good.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

checkcola said:


> The man who could have gotten anything he wanted from his lawsuit people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:jaydamn:allen1:westbrook3:romo3:bosh7


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

ITS UP NEXT :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Favorite gifts to give: the gift of my company" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Shut up Cole!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

darkguy said:


> He got his job back and a title match. That was all of his demands.


But not his house back. And the title match was a scewjob. and now he's dancing around in a diaper. So, yeah.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I kind of like taped RAW. I can step away from the computer for a few minutes and when I get back these forums have not added 10+ pages. I can actually keep up with the discussion.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> The man who could have gotten anything he wanted from his lawsuit people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's trolling us all and enjoying it.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I kind of like taped RAW. I can step away from the computer for a few minutes and when I get back these forums have not added 10+ pages. I can actually keep up with the discussion.


Agreed


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:rock4


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

"Santa isn't black!"


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BAD SANTA RULES!!! :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

No way this can top Cena vs Del Rio from last year


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o-p-OAWmsY

Someone should have walked out to this music.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL JBL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

why are they kissing the rock ass on a weekly basis now?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't they have a match like this last year? I think Cena or Sheamus wrestled in it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh Shit Good Santa was really Rick Ross


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That toilet should be mandatory in the ring or outside of it for some certain wrestlers


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

There's a toilet in the ring but Punk's Smackdown match was two weeks ago :hmm:


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

This is dumb as hell but I'm still entertained lol


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

That moment when you hear Cole yelling "come on good Santa! Pull it out! Pull it out on Raw!" out of context.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

checkcola said:


> The man who could have gotten anything he wanted from his lawsuit people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, please don't post that ever again. Seeing it just once was painful enough :allen1:jaydamn:kobe6:bosh5:bron3


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

the fox said:


> why are they kissing the rock ass on a weekly basis now?


In hopes he'll return for WM31, I suppose, but if he keeps getting more work in Hollywood, I think that's it for the Rock


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Laying waste to the arena Bruiser Brody style


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> Haven't watched RAW in a few months, just tuning in now. That tag was actually really entertaining.
> 
> *Could anyone give me like a list of teams in the division now? *You've got these two, Cody and Goldie, who else? Hear it's been good.


Well, I'll try off the top of my head...

Cody and Golddust
Prime Time Players
The Usos
The Real Americans (Cesaro and Swagger)
The Shield
The Wyatt Family
Los Matadores
3 Man Band
Tons of Funk until very recently where Brodus Clay turned heel
Ryback and Curtis Axel have been teaming recently


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Imagine JR on commentary
BAH GAWD SANTA IS BROKEN IN HALF


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

All that build for a match that short?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

HENRY SAVES CHRISTMAS
HENRY SAVES CHRISTMAS

BAH GAWD KING HE DID IT


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

JBL drunk


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

JBL is legit funny tonight oh god :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

GOOD SANTA BRINGIN' IN DEM RATINGZ DOE!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This has been a great 3 hour Smackdown!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I was actually expecting a longer match. The buildup for the match was longer than the match itself :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

checkcola said:


> The man who could have gotten anything he wanted from his lawsuit people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scumbag Chun li this fool


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena is Hulk Hogan?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, I actually love it when wrestlers go way over the top like CM Punk is doing here


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Santa gave Punk :cena2 golden boy for Christmas


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Cena and Punk tag team......*BARF*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

GOAT segment


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't know why but that promo made me laugh.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Cena: "ERMAGHERD IM TOTALLY FOCUSED RIGHT NOW! MOUNTAIN DEW!"


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Did Cena just try to cut a promo Hogan style?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Believe in dat! :cool2


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

"Release the langston"....No please dont lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Believe in The E


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Did Cena just copy Hogan's line "WELL LET ME TELL YA SOMETHING, BROTHER"? :lmao

WELL LET ME TELL YA SOMETHING, PUNKER! :cena5


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

They did not just do the fist bump :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That was gold :lol :lol :lol


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff Dunham? Beloved comedian? Carlos Mencia wasn't available?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

C...M...PUNK!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

> Jim Ross @JRsBBQ
> “@jamiehoddinott: @JRsBBQ Is it part of great khalis act or is he genuinely clueless to what's going on? #RAWChristmas
> 
> Yes.


:lmao


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

So Cena speaks for Punk now? LOL


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Didn't they have a match like this last year? I think Cena or Sheamus wrestled in it.


Cena/Del Rio


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JR burying Khali. LOVE it. Get rid of that fucking loser forever.

:buried


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CM Punk/John Cena... the Mega PG Powers


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That last segment actually made me laugh :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Is this FarmersOnly.com shit for real?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Santa is illegal?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes Era said:


> So Cena speaks for Punk now? LOL


John Cena to give the eulogy for each and every single wrestler currently on the roster in 30 years from now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao ok Santa is illegal Zeb never lets me down


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The show is kinda fun so far.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Zeb the GOAT


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Santa is an illegal immigrant.

He creeps up chimneys, and watches kids when they sleep.

And steals our food with his nasty ass germy DNA :ti


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

We the People!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I love El Torito :lol


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

"go back where you came from, buddy" lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

That is the ugliest bull that I've ever seen.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking Zeb just made my Christmas :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I was really hope his mask fell off reveling who he is


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> That is the ugliest bull that I've ever seen.


... fpalm

Such a disrespectful comment towards bulls. :argh:


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Shows how much the announcers know.
You do NOT bring up Oklahoma at the University of Texas. Certainly not three times. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JBL is one fire: "Santa is real... and he is a kletpomaniac!"


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

How is that not a DQ?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> I was really hope his mask fell off reveling who he is


There's a leaked picture of his face, anyways, I saw it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> JBL is one fire: "Santa is real... and he is a kletpomaniac!"


Most don't think so on here but I think JBL is hilarious.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Was that a low blow? :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Those piped in chants doe.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a man crush on big E


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

please dont be wrestling Miz AGAIN!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> ... fpalm
> 
> Such a disrespectful comment towards bulls. :argh:


Bad Santa's my daddy. That's my excuse. :cool2


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO WHO SAW THAT, KOFI NEARLY BAILED ON HIS RUN IN LOLOLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLLOLOLLOL


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Those piped in chants doe.


Hey man! :vince


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Please, please don't let it be Kofi vs Miz...again fpalm


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Only 65 members n this thread? Wow


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

is Raw over yet? (looks at watch)10:21 Nope


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

NOT MIZZZ!!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I just realized that the chomping bit on Ryback's titatron resembles his teeth. Good job graphics guy :clap


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Why not have Batista be a surprise entrant in the Royal Rumble? I would think the place would explode.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi tope con hilo'd his ass onto the floor.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Why not have Batista be a surprise entrant in the Royal Rumble? I would think the place would explode.


Gives the kiddies a couple of weeks to pretend to know who he is.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Why not have Batista be a surprise entrant in the Royal Rumble? I would think the place would explode.


this was my thoughts aswell, but likely they want to have his return in the rumble match, but want to try to get the ppv buys out of the toilet


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is Batista going to be face or heel?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like Batista had that tweet planned one week ahead, lol.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

How has the show been guys i've been watching MNF


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Kofi can't even win in the Christmas episode. LMAO.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Looks like Batista had that tweet planned one week ahead, lol.


He actually tweeted something similar about 20 minutes ago.


I guess WWE made it come off more PG.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

"My crib look like the Fountainblue,A fountain too, no water, only pumpin' Mountain Dew"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> So is Batista going to be face or heel?


I really, really, really hope he comes back as a heel. I enjoyed his work as a heel much more than his work as a face, personally.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

How did they get Cole to mention Batista's tweet?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

If Batista won't be a surprise entrant, someone else will :hogan2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> He actually tweeted something similar about 20 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> I guess WWE made it come off more PG.


Lol, yeah, I just saw it :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

BadNews Barrett spent all the money on Snickers


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JOB News Barrett. This guy has become such a clown! :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao brilliant plan


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Bad News Barrett!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Barrett needs to go TNA where brits are appreciated.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Barrett just stole money :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

We need more of that Barret!


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Bad News Barrett man. He'll be main eventing against Cena soon


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Barrett stealing those people Christmas money :banderas


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ahaha, twas quite funny from Barrett


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Waffelz said:


> How did they get Cole to mention Batista's tweet?


They probably made up the tweet themselves and just told Batista to tweet it next Monday at a specific time.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I seen that coming


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bad News Barrett is awesome :lol


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

hat was great by barrette


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is Barrett ever going to wrestle again? I don't see how this gimmick will get him matches. I think he needs to give some bad news to wrestlers. Then he can start feuds with the wrestlers he gives bad news to.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That was actually funny :lmao Let's hope #BadNewsBarrett keeps improving.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Swimming in the deep end with sharks.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Can someone get a shot of Cole facepalming in the background of Bad News Barrett?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

A Reigns/Langston feud would be quite good I think


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> So is Barrett ever going to wrestle again? I don't see how this gimmick will get him matches. I think he needs to give some bad news to wrestlers. Then he can start feuds with the wrestlers he gives bad news to.


Well, let's take it slow. At least, he finally gave some decent "bad news."


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So the Shield's not coming out in santa claus hats then? Awww man!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MY FUCKING EYES :bosh7


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NO! NOT FUCKING BIG SHOW IN A DIAPER AGAIN!!! :allen1


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PLEASE HELP ME UNSEE WHAT I JUST SAW!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Really didn't need to see diapered Big Show.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk is here!!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's Christmas time...

Next week, it'll be It's New Years time!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

WWE has to know how inappropriate it looks for Big Show to be squirting some milky white liquid on the guy's face, right? Right?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

All them boos.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, look...no boos for Cena tonight


----------



## RasslinDude (Dec 24, 2013)

When Cena is a "WWE Legend", with grey hair and a walking stick will he still do the same entrance with the same music?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 Golden Boy spoiling the kids.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

RasslinDude said:


> When Cena is a "WWE Legend", with grey hair and a walking stick will he still do the same entrance with the same music?


HIS TIME IS NOW


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

RasslinDude said:


> When Cena is a "WWE Legend", with grey hair and a walking stick will he still do the same entrance with the same music?


Probably.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

John Cena. Brushing mouths like Colgate.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Did Reigns wash his hair while wearing his vest? That sucka's drenched. :tyson


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ramen, Ramen RAMEN!?!? Cole say his name right


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

John Cena vs. Roman Reigns... one day this will be a WrestleMania or SummerSlam main event


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Who the fuck is Raymond Cole???? fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RasslinDude said:


> When Cena is a "WWE Legend", with grey hair and a walking stick will he still do the same entrance with the same music?


You know he will no sell old age and still run to the ring.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

They put the Superman Punch on the app??? :cuss:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Those CM Punk chants doe! :mark: (I really hope they're not piped in chants).


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

RasslinDude said:


> When Cena is a "WWE Legend", with grey hair and a walking stick will he still do the same entrance with the same music?


I really doubt WWE will still be around.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rollin's is by far the best trash talker going today. He's getting on Mark Henry's level! :jay2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Raymond Cole?! fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with DAT HBK bump into the turnbuckle.

:mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The wwe has got chill with all these 6 man tag matches.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That Super Punch doe! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like a lot of the commentary especially about Batista etc was dubbed in later.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wow this thread is so dead.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That roundhouse kick connected exactly the same as before!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

hmm this Big E push news may be true


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Big E whipping out them titty balls


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Dat spear, awesome


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice match


----------



## RasslinDude (Dec 24, 2013)

Why is that a DQ? The ref didnt even give them a 5-count?


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

So that's a DQ but none of the other ones breaking up the count are?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Supermen ends the show :/


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why was that a DQ? I'm still confused...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, no Orton coming out and attacking Cena or at least confronting him? Well, I wasn't expecting much from tonight's show. Next week's show should be much, much better.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Regardless of who you don't like, you can't deny that this has been awesome. Great match.

Cena, CM Punk & Big E actually make a good team.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Better than last years Christmas themed raw


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Good match. Wish there were more backstage segments between Bad and Good Santas tho.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice main event. Big E getting pretty good pops throughout was a nice sight to see and I'm looking very forward to him becoming a main eventer.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm still confused how or why that was a DQ, though...but this is WWE, so fuck logic.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

First time I haven't posted in here while watching Raw in a long time. It made the show much more enjoyable to watch.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

its apparent after this past Smackdown and tonight's Raw....going forward, the WWE values Langston more than they do Bryan. Langston takes Bryan's shine away on Smackdown and they have Bryan beat down instead, and now on tonight's Raw Langston is in the main event and gets to stand tall at the end and Bryan gets his ass beat AGAIN.thats all they ever do to him is have him get his ass kicked.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Bad Raw, great main event. The Shield always have good matches, Cena and Punk have awesome chemistry with each other, and Big E was :mark: as usual.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

2013: The year of the six man tag


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

This thread didn't even get a third of the amount of comments it usually does. Anyway I really liked this show, better than I expected.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Punkholic said:


> They probably made up the tweet themselves and just told Batista to tweet it next Monday at a specific time.


I think part of the commentary was just done live. Like when they were mentioning the Cowboys/Romo. None of that was revealed until earlier today.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Someone needs to get a GIF of CM Punk during Big Es entrance lol


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Watched this shit high as fuck. I legit laughed for an hour straight at Khali. Not kidding.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ungratefulness said:


> This thread didn't even get a third of the amount of comments it usually does. Anyway I really liked this show, better than I expected.


Because it was an episode full of nothing and we saw the results a week ago. You expected anything else?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punkholic said:


>


:lmao


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Tonight's Christmas themed RAW was kinda lame. I didn't have high hopes for it as I know holiday themed shows are always crappy. Not much memorable from it. The Fandango/Ziggler match was interesting because anything on a pole match reminds me of Vince Russo's booking. Randy Orton was given the night off yet he always wears his trunks out to the ring. Do you ever wear pants Randy? Loved AJ making a Green Ranger remark during the Divas match and lastly, the return of Batista will be awesome. I miss the guy and want to see him continue his heel role before he left in 2010. Please don't come back as a face. About the ending, adding Big E. Langston to join with Cena and Punk is still random. I don't care if Langston and Cena are pals backstage.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck is Punk doing in that gif? This isn't 1997 Harlem Heat you moron. That raising the roof thing is way out of style.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Barely watchable. I liked the main-event and the Wyatt promo. Other than that it was ok. The Diva match was incredibly cringe-worthy .... I felt embarrassed watching that shit on my screen. Orton giving himself to the authority made absolutely no sense. There wasn't even a follow up to that statement. I can't believe that the same people writing Wyatt's stuff are also writing Orton's. It's just not possible.


----------



## JavALT 117 (Dec 24, 2013)

As usual, Wyatt fam was the best part. The look in Harper's eyes always makes me lol. The main event was also decent though, But everything else? Meh...BTW 3MB needs to win a match for once...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

only a couple of thoughts. when's the last time kofi won a match on raw? it's really embarrassing to see your favorite wrestler lose every feud he's ever been in and always go on long losing streaks. oh well at least he has multiple ic and us titles to his name. shame thats as far as he'll go. i just wanted to see him as a WHC for once in his career and since the titles are unified there is 0% chance of that happening now.

big e's music closing the show is a tell tale sign of what wwe think of him. teaming him up with cena and punk in the main event shows that big things will come for him in his future. good for him i like him.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JavALT 117 said:


> BTW 3MB needs to win a match for once...


3MB as an act needs to be over, actually. WWE needs to either re-position some guys or outright cut them. There is a lot of staleness in the bottom of the card.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Considering the 'normal' RAW's suck big time it wasn't even remotely realistic to expect anything that made sense in this episode.. or for the one coming for NEW YEAR.

The only guarante is more failed comedy and non-existing éntertainment.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Headliner said:


> What the fuck is Punk doing in that gif? This isn't 1997 Harlem Heat you moron. That raising the roof thing is way out of style.


 He's trying to be "funny", Langston and Harlem Heat were all Black ..get it!, ahahahahaha ...ugh. CM Punk and his oh so edgy too cool for school humor. he's an asshole. His whole attitude on tv has been trash for awhile now.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> I'm still confused how or why that was a DQ, though...but this is WWE, so fuck logic.


That was my first thought too. How is it a DQ if two guys that are involved in the match break up a pin? Makes no sense fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Young Constanza said:


> He's trying to be "funny", Langston and Harlem Heat were all Black ..get it!, ahahahahaha ...ugh. CM Punk and his oh edgy too cool for school humor. he's an asshole. His whole attitude on tv has been trash for awhile now.


I've only really started to notice it now, but the guy will do anything to be the focus on the camera even when in the background by doing something lame that his fans eat up and be like "OMG PUNK IS SO FUNNY!!!!!!".


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

"Sin Cara's been rejuvenated"

"Like he's a new man!"

Lol'd.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> big e's music closing the show is a tell tale sign of what wwe think of him. teaming him up with cena and punk in the main event shows that big things will come for him in his future. good for him i like him.


Next Ryback walking. Strike that. Ryback was getting major pops and "Feed Me More" chants once upon a time. Big E "Cups" will fizzle a hell of a lot faster than Ryback did.




Choke2Death said:


> I've only really started to notice it now, but the guy will do anything to be the focus on the camera even when in the background by doing something lame that his fans eat up and be like "OMG PUNK IS SO FUNNY!!!!!!".


He's selfish. Just like his fans are. If Punk isn't the center of attention he's half assing his way through the night. Pathetic considering all the attention and accolades WWE has foisted upon him.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> Next Ryback walking. Strike that. Ryback was getting major pops and "Feed Me More" chants once upon a time. Big E "Cups" will fizzle a hell of a lot faster than Ryback did.


Big E has the support of Cena, they're workout buddies. Big E's got a big future.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Numberwang said:


> Big E has the support of Cena, they're workout buddies. Big E's got a big future.


I know this and I still stand by my prediction. Nash came back to the WWE with his best friend HHH running things in 2011 and he still looked like ass in the process. Who you know can only get you so far without major talent to back it up and "Cups" is no major talent on the stick or in the ring.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

And yes, the commentary on Raw is so much better without Lawler.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

the fox said:


> why are they kissing the rock ass on a weekly basis now?


Rock vs Batista would be great.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Do they have that few divas that they need Vickie Guerrero in the divas match?


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Pretty mediocre show but it's a holiday episode so I can't blame them. There was a lot of awful stuff on the show but there was enough good wrestling to not make the show a total abomination.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> What the fuck is Punk doing in that gif? This isn't 1997 Harlem Heat you moron. That raising the roof thing is way out of style.


I think he was trying to be funny by being the unhip white guy.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

There are way too many 6 man tag matches nowadays. It´s good to have them once in a while but now RAW has them every week.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

There's no reason there can't still be a "live" discussion thread while it's on TV, SmackDown too. These spoiler threads are stupid.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

someone said they were surprised Orton didn't run down at the end of the 6 man tag, I half expected at least his initial run in to be at the end of RAW but I guess it wasn't. He did run in Orton/Cena was the dark match fwiw.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Is next week's RAW live? Hopefully.


----------

